# Had my Colonoscopy and upper endoscopy Friday



## LatrineQueen (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so glad that's over with! It was at the doctor's office instead of the hospital but it turned out okay. As usual the prep was the worst part. With technology being the way it is how come they still make us drink that horrid stuff? My doctor doesn't believe in the pills. Anyway, colon looked okay he said, no more polyps this time so I can wait 5 years for the next one...(yeah!!!). Upper endoscopy showed inflammation so I need to take Prevacid and have another in 3 years. I'm just glad that's over with. He did take biopsies so hopefully they'll come back okay and then I can really relax...


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Guess I am lucky. I am getting just a colonoscopy done tomorrow & all I have to do is drink liquid diet & water all day today & a 10 oz bottle of magnesium citrate & I had to drink one yesterday also.My mom is lucky, she had the same test as you and just was told to take 32 senokot laxatives over a few hours.A few yrs ago, I was supposed to have colonoscopy done & they gave me the Colace to drink all night, then in the morning the doctor decided not to do it "in-patient", meaning I did all that for nothing. I was mad. It was pretty gross. Basically he wanted me to do it another day as an outpatient (I have no insurance). I have found that is a big factor in how they treat us, even if we have cash.Good luck with your results.


----------

